# Slippery when wet!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

After a long dry spell here in Bavaria we have had a few days rain, some quite heavy.

The roads have been extremely slippery, much more so that is usual when it rains. That's because there is a lot of rubber and crap on the roads and it's more than usual because it hasn't rained for ages. I notice that many drivers are making no allowance at all for the reduced grip. Possibly in many cases they won't notice it till it causes a problem for them.

http://johnmacnab.hubpages.com/hub/A-Cause-of-Slippery-Roads-and-Identifying-It

Drive carefully, Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

https://maps.google.ie/maps?q=San+M...jtL2SoBLSMsBVwe3iQu4bQ&cbp=12,159.62,,0,18.32
Having driven down the road on the left from the Aire at San Marino on a wet night and turned left onto Costa del Santo I failed to notice the steep hill notice (18%) on the right.
Despite having new, only about 5k kms, Michelin Agilis Camping tyres fitted I just manage to reach the top without needing a change of underwear 8O 8O

Pulling nearly 4 tonne up such an incline with a front wheel drive vehicle in the wet is not recommended


----------

